# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Tamariz con el Loco de la Colina

## indiapu

Hola, según he podido leer en El Pais este martes en su programa del Loco de la Colina, Jesus Quinteros entrevistará a Juan Tamariz. :D 
Un saludo.

----------


## pablo

hola 
Muchas gracias  ,indiapu
por avisar. un saludo ,Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## pacotaco

cuando es el programa??

----------


## indiapu

Los martes a las 22:00

Un saludo.

----------


## pacotaco

osea mañana martes 31 de enero ?? y en que cadena...en la primera :Confused:

----------


## track

> osea mañana martes 31 de enero ?? y en que cadena...en la primera


SI, (o la 2 no recuerdo bien), pero una de las dos fijo  :Wink1:

----------


## Dorado84

Gracias por la información, siempre es agradable ver magos en la tv.

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por pacotaco
> 
> osea mañana martes 31 de enero ?? y en que cadena...en la primera
> 
> 
> SI, (o la 2 no recuerdo bien), pero una de las dos fijo


Es en la primera cadena.

Saludos.

----------


## wallace

Me encanto, es un  lujo poder ver a este hombre, hizo un par de juegos espectaculares. El único pero es que me hubiese gustado algo más de entrevista, que fue casi inexistente.

----------


## Patito

Lo poco que vi, muy bueno. Entre que llegué tarde y que el Quintero también es mago (hizo desaparecer a Tamariz durante la publicidad), pues eso, que sólo vi el último juego... :(   Y yo todo ilusionado tragándome 80 horas de publicidad para volver a ver a Tamariz, me encuentro con una tía berreando y tocando el piano!! Bueno, sí, no estaba mal como cantaba, pero prefiero el violín de Tamariz!  :mrgreen:

----------


## daryl

Y yo me pregunto; podremos ver alguna vez alguna entrevista seria a Juan Tamariz? Hay alguien en España capaz de hacerlo?.Como veo que no es así, propongo  a los responsables del foro concerten algún día una entrevista con el maestro.Sería interesante.

----------


## 2 de trebol

no hizo demasiado mas, solo hizo dos juegos si no recuerdo mal... creo que fue todo lo que hizo, si no, al menos fue todo lo que vi   :Lol:   a mi tmb me gusto la magia de quintero...a la francesa...sin despedida >>!.. bueno hizo dos juegos muy muy bonitos con el 7 de trebol, una especie de mentalismo nada(digo nada como si lo hiciera qualquiera...soy un inculto  :Lol: )  primero le pidio a quintero que digera una carta en concreto de la baraja y se la saco de un bolsillo como el que no quiere la cosa xD y luego le pidio otra qu con solo cortar salio la carta on top, fue una brutalidad.

el segundo juego que me dejo helado...fue un juego con dos barajas...
la primera mezclada y guardada en su correspondiente cajetilla, la segunda baraja se mezlca.... y se pide a quintero un numero del 1 al 52... dijo el 15, tamariz abrio un abanico y un espectador selecciono una carta qualquiera del abanico con su dedo, al dejar caer la mano casualmente toco dos cartas... un 10 y un 6, el espectador a libre albedrio selecciono una de las 2...y casualmente y digo casualmente pk no me lo puedo esplicar...era la numero 15 de la otra baraja!!!!!!!!!!!!! fue un escandalo de efecto maravilloso... brutal

Saludos Magos!

----------


## javifocus

Con el siete de trebol (carta nombrada por quintero) como si hubiese sido una prediccion y el la llevase alli antes de empezar la entrevista la saco del bolsillo.  como bien ha dicho 2 de trebol, pero lo que hizo a continuacion fue hacerle pensar otra carta a Quintero, penso la misma (el siete de trebol), y la hizo aparecer deletreando el nombre de Quintero, deletreo Jesus y aparecio la carta. Luego continuo como indica 2 de trebol. Para mi fue breve breve breve la intervencion y en cuanto a  la entrevista pues si me esperaba algo, por no decir bastante, mas.   Se le puede llamar entrevista?  :?

----------


## wallace

En el juego con las dos barajas, dijo el 15, pero en el último momento. Había dicho el 17. Juan le pregunta varias veces si quiere cambiar y el quintero dice que no. En el último momento, cuando estaba a punto de seleccionar la chica las carts con el dedo, va el quintero y dice: "el 17 no, mejor el 15", pensé joerr que marrón. Pero lo mejor es ver como lo soluciona todo, madre mía que tablas tiene este hombre. Y claro al final la 15 era la que había escogido la chica. Así todavía impacta más, en mi casa dijeron: "y eso que le cambio el numero" "es imposible, es que hubiese dicho cualquier numero y también habría coincidido"

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> En el último momento, cuando estaba a punto de seleccionar la chica las carts con el dedo, va el quintero y dice: "el 17 no, mejor el 15", pensé joerr que marrón.


Una buena lección de como aguantó el tipo, hasta el último momento. Desde luego, a este Quintero no se le puede dar mucha cuerda, por que te la lanza al cuello!
En una ocasió vi a Jorge Blas haciendole un juego a Chicho Ibáñez Serrador, y este si que tuvo que aguantar el tipo! le agarraba la baraja, lo interrumpía... un desastre.

----------


## Solitude

¡Joer con el Chicho!

Yo ayer vi a un Tamariz humano. Muy nervioso contagiado por un ambiente completamente hostil. Un entrevistador astuto y picón que no le dejaba llevar las riendas de la actuación, y esa no son las mejores condiciones para ningún mago, en especial para Tamariz que siempre ha sido un virtuoso llevando las riendas de la situación. Ayer se quiso mezclar la entrevista seria, con la magia de Tamariz, y eso hace que la situación no fuera nada fácil de llevar. 

¡Enhorabuena Juan... se la comió y tuvo que rendirse a tí!

----------


## Pantokrator

La verdad es que se esperaba algo mas de entrevista. En juegos? que decir de Tamriz, un fiera (sobre todo con el 15 dichoso cambiado en el ultimo momento). Fu euna pena lo poco que duro (veo normalmente el programa y no recuerdo una "entrevista" tan corta, y que practicamente fue el genio quien dirigio el hilo de la conversacion. Osea Juan.

   Salu2
   Pantokator

----------


## miltru

es un maestro donde los alla!pero y la xica que salio de voluntairaaaa?¿?no veas que buena estava eeeeeee 8)

----------


## zhoraida

ejem ejem vamos que si te pregunto por el juego no me sabes decir ni el nombre no? :evil: 
Un saludillo

----------


## miltru

no te lo sabria decir porqe como puedes ver en mi avatar soy recien llegado,y nuevo llevo poco tiempo.Yo qeria añadir un poco de humor con mi comentario y esq la verdad aunqe no fuese lo importante ni mucho menos qe la xica era wapisima y ademas manejaba las cartas bastante bien!Sobre los trucos me parecieron increibles e inexplicables yo me qedé blanco,mencantaria ver mas videos del maestro Tamariz..

----------


## zhoraida

oye que no iba a malas mi comentario eh? que era un pequeña broma...
No te enfades que yo soy una santita   :Wink:  
Un saludillo

----------


## Ella

> No te enfades que yo soy una santita   
> Un saludillo


 :roll: 
pero es verdad solitude, a mi no me gusto nada el ambiente que habia, aparte que no dejaban de enfocar a uno de cara pitnada de verde, el presentador hacia que todo sea muy soso,aparte esa mesa tan larga, poco intimo, no como fue en buenafuente
y miltru eres "recien llegado" porque has de superar un numero de mensajes para ser "usuario habitual" no un limite de conocimientos magicos   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

Coincido en general con vosotros:

- Tamariz bien, aunque me pareció menos claro que otras veces (en el juego del número 15 que comentáis) quizás por las indecisiones y cambios de última hora en el número elegido por parte de Quintero (para ponerle a prueba) y sus manías de hacer más de lo que el mago le pide que haga. Mal espectador que tuvo que rendirse ante las buenas artes de Tamariz. Sin embargo los dos juegos fueron un buen ejemplo del uso de la nemónica. Y un forzaje muy sutil para seleccionar dos cartas y luego sólo una.

- Las condiciones no favorecían nada. Como dice Ella, había poco ambiente mágico. Además en algunos de los planos coincidía el vaso de agua de Quintero con el tapete donde Tamariz actuaba. Muy mala la realización.

- También hizo el juego de las 4 cartas azules, sólo que esta vez fueron rojas.

- Y sobre todo coincido con miltru (para envidia de Zhoraida y Ella) ¡Qué buena estaba la espectadora que podría ser la madre de Tamariz!

¡Qué bueno eres Tamariz!

----------


## track

Realmente sorprendente ambos juegos con la mnemonica, sin embargo como dicen algunos no se vio demasiada "claridad" seguramente por el presentador que no paraba de tocar los "kullons" xD. Por lo demás fantástico el maestro. 

P.D: Coincido con miltru, la chica estaba bien buena  :D

----------


## miltru

jejejje vale zhoraida no menfado! :D

----------


## nick63nick

Efectivamente como bien comentáis por aqui, los 2 juegos se basaban en la ordenación nemonica de las barajas.

Juán Tamaríz es un maestro en ello y la gran mayoría de sus efectos se basan en ordenaciones nemónicas de sus barajas, el con todos los años de experiencia que lleva en us espaldas, se ha "inventado" una ordenación nemónica muy peculiar, muy diferente de las que podamos conocer y singular que hace que el siempre sepa en que posición exacta tiene una u otra carta.

Por eso cuando Quintero, le cambió de nuevo el 17 por el 15, Juán tuvo que volver a coger la baraja de la chica, simular que buscaba comodines, etc, para hacer la localización exacta que correspondía con el 15 de la baraja que tenía bajo el vaso, a partir de aquí hizo el forzaje, para mi excelente y el efecto fue el esperado......SUBLIME !!!

Tengo un libro de A.Florensa en el que hace unos comentarios sobre J.Tamariz excelentes y sobre todo muy aduladores en la inteligencia de este hombre al encontrar el método nemónico (según Florensa) más audaz que existe. Por cierto, creo que hoy por hoy, en ningún sitio tiene J.Tamariz publicado el método nemónico que descubrió hace años. No se si estoy equivocado o no.

El mismo Florensa, comenta que incluso magos de reconocido prestigio, han tenido en sus manos barajas de Juán y no han sido capaces de ver el orden nemónico de ellas.

Saludos.

----------


## wallace

nick63nick, Seguramente los comentarios de ese libro son de hace muchos años, juan tiene publicado el excelente "Sinfonía en mnemónica mayor", donde explica un montón de cosas acerca de esto.

por cierto, en relación a un hilo del otro día no se si con estos comentarios no se está desvelando parte del secreto de los juegos de Juan. Si es así por favor que alguién lo diga, porque yo ya no tengo nada claro que se puede decir y que no.  :roll: 

Veo mensajes que se borran por comentar algo de algún secreto y otros que a mi parecer también desvelamos el secreto y no son borrados ni nadie nos quejamos. los criterios no están nada claros. Yo por lo menos estoy hecho un lío. :roll: 

A ver si alguién me saca de la duda. Un saludo   :Smile1:

----------


## nick63nick

> nick63nick, Seguramente los comentarios de ese libro son de hace muchos años, juan tiene publicado el excelente "Sinfonía en mnemónica mayor", donde explica un montón de cosas acerca de esto.
> 
> *por cierto, en relación a un hilo del otro día no se si con estos comentarios no se está desvelando parte del secreto de los juegos de Juan. Si es así por favor que alguién lo diga, porque yo ya no tengo nada claro que se puede decir y que no.*  :roll: 
> 
> Veo mensajes que se borran por comentar algo de algún secreto y otros que a mi parecer también desvelamos el secreto y no son borrados ni nadie nos quejamos. los criterios no están nada claros. Yo por lo menos estoy hecho un lío. :roll: 
> 
> A ver si alguién me saca de la duda. Un saludo


Yo en mi caso, también he recibido algún mensaje privado indicandome lo mismo en relación a la nemónica, sistema utilizado por Tamaríz.
No pienso en absoluto que estemos dando secretos en particular, pues ordenes nemónicos pueden haber "casi infinitos" y además como respondía a la persona que me envió el privado, al final quien realmente conoce o conocemos estos sistemas, somos la gente que estamos aficionados realmente a la cartomágia y que nos hemos leído algún libro al respecto.

De todos es sabido que hay magos que no tocan cartomágia y muchos de ellos también desconocen que son los ordenes nemónicos.

Ni que decir tiene, que la gente que se mete por aqui símplemente a "curiosear", obviamente todo esto les suena a chino, a buen seguro estoy.

Por tanto, no creo que estemos fuera de la ética, normas y reglas del foro, pues en mi caso en particular me siento principal beneficiado de que ellas se cumplan, en bien de nuestra afición y/o profesión.

No obstante, si el "staff" del foro considera que debe eliminar algunos de los post que se han colgado al respecto, por mi no hay problema en absoluto y consideraré que va en beneficio de todos.

saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo sólo vi el último jeugo y he de reconocer que de entrada me dejó fascinado. 

Por fortuna lo grabé en vídeo y, cuando estás en este mundillo, no era difícil saber el como... pero evidentemente el MAESTRO dió muestras de porqué lo es al torear el cambio de opinión del Zumbao y ser capaz de.. bueno, de eso que ya sabéis.

Me gustó la forma en la que la chica (si, muy mona, pero para 'atributos' los conflictivamente mostrados por Ella en otra parte de este foro  :D ) elige 'totalemnte al azar' una carta. Y no olvidemos el detalle de que Juan le hizo sacar dos porque el dedo de ella estaba entre dos (CON LO FACIL QUE LE HABRÍA SIDO DECIDIRSE ÉL POR UNA). Eso creó más suspense y mayor sensación de que era ella la que decidía!!! 

Toda una lección de maestría.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Y no olvidemos el detalle de que Juan le hizo sacar dos porque el dedo de ella estaba entre dos (CON LO FACIL QUE LE HABRÍA SIDO DECIDIRSE ÉL POR UNA). Eso creó más suspense y mayor sensación de que era ella la que decidía!!!


Si, ese fue un buen detalle. Es un genio!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y no olvidemos con qué descaro le insistió sobre si no quería coger el 6 negro (no recuerdo el palo) en lugar del 10 rojo!!! se lo dijo cuatro o cinco veces.. y claro, la chica no quiso coger 'la que quería Tamariz'!!!

Te juro Manuel que cuando reviso el vídeo estoy arrodillado y alabando al maestro   :Lol:

----------


## halexx

alguien sabe como se llama el juego ese ue hizo al principio de las cuatro cartas rojas :Confused: ?
donde lo puedo conseguir :Confused: ?'

----------


## Felipe

> alguien sabe como se llama el juego ese ue hizo al principio de las cuatro cartas rojas?
> donde lo puedo conseguir?'


Si miras un poco más arriba en este hilo verás un post mío en el que digo que el juego es el de las "4 cartas azules", solo que esta vez lo hizo con rojas.

Lo puedes conseguir, sin ir más lejos, en El Corte Inglés. Te compras una 505 o una Bicycle y unas cuantas barajas con diferentes dorsos y ¡ya está! ¡a practicar!

----------


## halexx

ajamssss    

pero mas lo k necesito es como hacerlo a eso es alo que mas me refiero,  ¿me entiendes?

----------


## Felipe

> pero mas lo k necesito es como hacerlo a eso es alo que mas me refiero,  ¿me entiendes?


Creo que te he entendido muy  bien. ¿Sabes, por ejemplo, hacer una cuenta bucle?
No corras.

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por halexx
> 
> pero mas lo k necesito es como hacerlo a eso es alo que mas me refiero,  ¿me entiendes?
> 
> 
> Creo que te he entendido muy  bien. *¿Sabes, por ejemplo, hacer una cuenta bucle?*No corras.


Excelente precisión FELIPE......sólo le queda a HALEXX.....leer...leer...y practicar.....practicar.

Saludos

----------


## Dorado84

Hola, el juego de las cartas azules viene explicado (si no recuerdo mal) en el libro Magicolor, de Tamariz. Saludos

----------


## Gordon Cole

Permitidme que reflote este tema para haceros una pregunta sobre la intervención de Tamariz en el programa de Quintero. Me ha comentado una compañera que lo vio "el otro día" (no sé si lo repitieron o emitieron alguna especie de resumen), y me ha descrito un juego con cuatro cartas, que debe de ser ese "4 cartas azules" que mencionáis. Yo tengo la actuación bajada de emule y no aparece ese juego, así que deduzco que lo haría antes del principio del vídeo que tengo, es decir, que lo hizo antes de empezar la entrevista propiamente dicha, ¿es así?

----------


## Dorado84

Asi es, ese juego fue la apertura del programa. Nada mas comenzar el programa hizo el juego, luego salieron varios personajes y luego salio su entrevista que es el video que esta por la mulita.

Saludos

----------


## Gordon Cole

Muchas gracias, *Dorado84*. Pues es una pena, porque lo que me comentó mi compañera sobre ese juego es que "se le notaba mucho que tenía más cartas" y que al final, antes de dar a examinar las cartas, se tiró media hora con la mano en el bolsillo de la camisa, por debajo del jersey, y así cualquier saca luego 4. Y claro, estoy ofendidísimo.  :Lol:  ¿Alguien que se lo haya bajado de la web de jinroh podría decirme si está completo o también falta el primer juego?  :Oops:

----------


## Dorado84

No hay de qué  :D. El vídeo que está en la web de JinRoh tampoco tiene esa parte porque como ya te he dicho lo hizo antes de su entrevista, al comienzo del programa y en el vídeo solo aparece su actuacion. Saludetes

----------


## Vic

Gordon, tienes que decirle a tu amiga que se relaje y disfrute de la magia. Es como si vas al cine y estás diciendo, "ves?, ese no se muere de verdad, es mentira. Eso está hecho con ordenador. Eso no es Taiwan que es un plató"

 Relax, baby, relax....  :D 

 Víc

----------

